# Fitting Fiamma rainguard - any tips?



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Like many things Italian, this seems like a very clever idea but all is not as it seems. I've actually fitted one already and remember it being very tedious and hard on the hands as you proceed inch by inch pressing down and in at the same time. Now I'm having to renew it as after several years I keep getting a leak in the same place. This time it is even more difficult and I have already spent a long time on it. I'm wondering whether to try warming it up to make it more malleable but thought I'd just see if anyone has a magic tip.

Phil


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Try the air drier and some washing up liquid


Les


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

when they fitted mine they used what looked like liquid soap,(fairy liquid) on some parts of it as it is a tough job.

cabby


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Silicone grease would be better 8O


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have just fitted one. I had it in front of a 1Kw fan heater for a couple of hours. Nice and warm and it took my about 5 minutes to fit it.

Karl


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks to all, and particularly Karl - that's the sort of thing I was hoping to hear and I'll try it tomorrow.

Phil


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I just realised you are talking about something different sorry.
I fitted the fiamma Drip stop not the Rain Guard.
Like a mini gutter that goes all the way down the side of the Van.


My apologies for the mistake.

Karl


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, I finally got round to fitting it and the tips, particularly the silicone, came in handy. Thanks. Still a pig of a job as you have to exercise considerable force with fingers/thumb simultaneously in two different directions while standing on a ladder and it's only possible to do a tiny bit at a time. 

Anyway, one more query. When I got to the end, I found I had two or three inches of strip - the length of the end cap - but obviously there's no grooves to push the strip into. Can't remember what I did last time I fitted one but I assume I just trimmed it off where off meets the end cap. I think if I don't do this, it's liable to start 'unravelling' in a wind. Any thought! 

Phil


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just bumping in the hope that someone can give me an answer.

Phil


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just going outside to look and see what they did with mine.

cabby

I have mine halfway along the front cap, but it does look as if the wind has raised it slightly.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I just chopped the excess off with a pair of scissors (easier said than done given by that time my finger nails were ground down and ends of my fingers bleeding....)


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

> by that time my finger nails were ground down and ends of my fingers bleeding.


I know exactly what you mean! I used latex gloves yesterday (after my previous unsuccessful experience) and it did help to avoid actual injury, though hands were still sore. There ought to be a better way than the centimetre by centimetre pressure.

Phil


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

*Fitting Fiamma rainguard - Any Tips?*

When I did mine, after some trial and error, I loosened off the nut inside at the forward end a bit to give me some slack as I had a seal in the way. This was made easy as I could access this fairly easy by going behind the electrical panel. 
I then used a wide wooden wedge to hold the awning out away from the body of the M/H then laid the seal along the gap. Starting at the front just used a small piece of wood and a hammer to tap it in place after spraying with some silcone working my way to the back end of the awning. Job done in about 10 minutes after loosening the nut. The excess I trimmed off.


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

*Fitting Fiamma rainguard - Any Tips?*

When I did mine, after some trial and error, I loosened off the nut inside at the forward end a bit to give me some slack as I had a seal in the way. This was made easy as I could access this fairly easy by going behind the electrical panel. 
I then used a wide wooden wedge to hold the awning out away from the body of the M/H then laid the seal along the gap. Starting at the front just used a small piece of wood and a hammer to tap it in place after spraying with some silcone working my way to the back end of the awning. Job done in about 10 minutes after loosening the nut. The excess I trimmed off.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

No seal or anything else in the way with mine - just as well as the internal nut would take quite a lot of dismantling to get to.

I've got another problem now!!! I replaced the rain guard because after 3 years excellent service the previous one stopped sealing around the seam (which sticks out from the surface slightly where the main roof joins the front) so that when you opened the door in rain water dripped in.

Now I'm finding the replacement does this from new, though not as badly.

I'm think of trying some silicone between the rainguard and body at that point. Any other ideas would be much appreciated.

Phil


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

"the previous one stopped sealing around the seam (which sticks out from the surface slightly where the main roof joins the front)".

Phil42, that was the seal I was talking about - the seam. I'm not sure how silcone sealant would go on the Fiamma rainguard. Try a bit on the end to see how it sticks. If it sticks ok then go for it, if not try something else that will stick to rubber ok without creating a problem later on down the track when you go to remove the rainguard or awning.


----------

